# Genetic gems



## Bar1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi all,
do genetic gems have a shop? it doesent say on there website
just wondering if any1 could give me some info.

cheers
james: victory:


----------



## ultimate_boides (Nov 18, 2007)

No they dont but come highly recommended, both John and Terry are top blokes and know there stuff, they attend most of the UK shows.


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

ive seen em at every show ive been too, and they have lovely snakes and very healthy snakes aswell


----------



## Bar1 (Feb 20, 2007)

yeah seen there snakes at shows stunning snakes just wonderin if they had a shop

james


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Bar1 said:


> yeah seen there snakes at shows stunning snakes just wonderin if they had a shop
> 
> james


No but they do have a website and you can make an appointment to see them if you are seriously interested in an animal.

 Genetic Gems Boid Morphs


----------



## Bar1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Fangio said:


> No but they do have a website and you can make an appointment to see them if you are seriously interested in an animal.
> 
> *Genetic Gems Boid Morphs


 
yeah been on there cheers mate


----------



## phil45 (Oct 9, 2007)

Bought 5 royals fronm them last weekend good stock and nice to deal with...located near clacton


----------

